# Convert PDF to Word...Free



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Seems like a handy little utility, since Amazon will convert .doc files to Kindle format and the .pdf conversion seems to be unreliable.
http://www.pdftoword.com/

"Using our PDF-to-Word conversion technology, you can quickly and easily create editable DOC/RTF files, making it a cinch to re-use PDF content in applications like Microsoft Word, Excel, OpenOffice, and WordPerfect.
Best of all, it's entirely free!"

Sharyn


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

This looks like it may come in handy.  .  Love these free conversion programs.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It appears to not be a program, but a service that requires you to upload your material to be converted. Is this correct, or did I miss something?

Mike


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

jmiked said:


> It appears to not be a program, but a service that requires you to upload your material to be converted. Is this correct, or did I miss something?
> 
> Mike


I don't think you missed anything.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Thanks, i was needing something like this for something else


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I use Nitro's convert web page to PDF and extension and find it to be outstanding. This is a great find though, so thank you, sharyn.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I tried it out tonight. I sent it a 1.7 megabyte PDF file and it returned  13.8 megabyte Word document that takes 45 minutes to load (I've had to do it twice). There's a glitch in the process somewhere, as the Amazon, Stanza, and Acrobat conversions each produced only an approximately 1.3 meg file on this same document

I haven't repeated the experiment yet.

Mike


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

jmiked said:


> I tried it out tonight. I sent it a 1.7 megabyte PDF file and it returned 13.8 megabyte Word document that takes 45 minutes to load (I've had to do it twice). There's a glitch in the process somewhere, as the Amazon, Stanza, and Acrobat conversions each produced only an approximately 1.3 meg file on this same document
> 
> I haven't repeated the experiment yet.
> 
> Mike


Wow that's a long time to upload the file. I would not use it if it was that long for one file.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Not only that, the conversion wasn't any more accurate than the one that Stanza or Calibre does. Even Adobe Acrobat (the one that creates files, not the Reader) does a pretty poor job of exporting PDF to Word or RTF. We're talking just straight text here, not anything with illustrations or figures.

So I'm still looking for a solution to the PDF to Kindle translation.

Mike


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I use mobpocket creator for that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I use MobiPocket Creator as well. . .have had good results with text PDF's. . .less so with more graphic intensive ones.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been using MobiPocket Creator for over a year. It has the same failings as the other converters do, at least in the items I've converted. It sticks words together and puts paragraph breaks right in the middle of sentences. Very annoying. It also has trouble with some quote characters, substituting garbage characters instead. It has also, on occasion, changed font sizes unpredictably.

That said, it's probably the most reliable converter around for the stuff I do. But I still have to hand tweak virtually everything, some minor, some major.

It could also be that my expectations are much higher than they should be. 

Mike


----------

